# *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*$2,750 shipped* 
*Stage 1 MKII/III 2L Turbo Kit: The Stage1 2L Turbo Kit is sure to satisfy the need for speed in just about any driver. This kit is specifically designed for the OBD1 and OBD 2 ignition systems. We have dynoed this kit at 160WHP on a stock motor with 94 octane fuel and a 2.5" cat-back exhaust.* 










*$3,450 shipped* 
*Stage 2 MKIII 2L Turbo Kit: This kit includes the complete Stage 1 Turbo kit with the addition of a Front Mount Intercooler Kit. The FMIC kit features a Kinetic high density intercooler core, stainless steel tubing, 4-ply silicone couplers and stainless steel band clamps. With a 2.5" exhaust, 94 octane fuel and 10-12 lbs of boost you should see 190-210 whp.* 









*$3,595 shipped* 
*Stage 3 MKIII 2L Turbo Kit: This kit includes the complete Stage 2 Turbo Kit, C2 Motorsports Forced Induction 42# software, 42# injectors and a Stainless Steel Head spacer. With a 2.5" exhaust, 94 octane fuel and 15-18 lbs of boost you should see 250-270 whp.* 









 

*Click here to place your order MK3 2L Turbo Kits on our secure online store* 

If you have any tech questions or questions regarding orders don't hesitate to IM me. 

*Click 

here to contact Clay with questions* 

Thanks









Clay


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Too bad no Mk 4.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf2quick0* »_Too bad no Mk 4.










?????
The exact same kit is offered for MK4 AEG, but the software for your DBW is not yet released.


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
?????
The exact same kit is offered for MK4 AEG, but the software for your DBW is not yet released.


I didn't go to the site to look. It's not as though it matters anyway since it's in Canada and I don't have the green right now as it is.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf2quick0)*

Stg 3+ @ 20psi is a lot of fun trust me. Low 13s with major traction issue no one sees it coming.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
?????
The exact same kit is offered for MK4 AEG, but the software for your DBW is not yet released.


C2 has MK4 AEG DBW software available, the DBC kit needs modification to run it on the DBW cars though.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

I disagree (AVH)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Looks awesome


----------



## serious a3 (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a 2.0 8v womdering do I have to do internal work if I change the head spacer and boost up to 20lbs ..... I see ppl always say 15-18 I wanna know if they do internal motor work.....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *serious a3* »_ I have a 2.0 8v womdering do I have to do internal work if I change the head spacer and boost up to 20lbs ..... I see ppl always say 15-18 I wanna know if they do internal motor work.....


depends on turbo size...with the one is this kit. no.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
depends on turbo size...with the one is this kit. no.

True


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

cant wait to get my camgear, 20psi w this kit. could run more if i put my wastegate spring in(12psi) stock block w headspace


----------



## horan8v (Sep 5, 2009)

stage 2 + 3 compatible with ODB1 as well?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (horan8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *horan8v* »_stage 2 + 3 compatible with ODB1 as well?

You got it


----------



## bradtastic (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

WANT.
I might go right for stage 3 when i get the dough.
any chance it'd fit on a 16V head? I've got one I've been meaning to swap in...


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (bradtastic)*

Do you guys make any performance upgrades for a motor running cis injection? I have an aba hybrid motor that's running a 1.8l solid lifter jh head on it.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_Do you guys make any performance upgrades for a motor running cis injection? I have an aba hybrid motor that's running a 1.8l solid lifter jh head on it.









Unfortunately we dont


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

is the software in the stage 2,3, kit tuned differently then in stage 1? i'm going with the stage one kit because i'm doing a custom intercooler setup and dont need the intercooler/piping that comes with stage 2,3.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (Mean 'n Green86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mean ’n Green86* »_is the software in the stage 2,3, kit tuned differently then in stage 1? i'm going with the stage one kit because i'm doing a custom intercooler setup and dont need the intercooler/piping that comes with stage 2,3.
yes, its tuned for larger injectors, more boost, maybe more or less timing etc...


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_yes, its tuned for larger injectors, more boost, maybe more or less timing etc...

ah ok then second question is there any way i can get stage 2 or 3 tuning without the intercooler and piping?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (Mean 'n Green86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mean ’n Green86* »_
ah ok then second question is there any way i can get stage 2 or 3 tuning without the intercooler and piping?

We sell software separately on our site


----------



## gtidesign (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

what would you recommend for a 2.0 tuning software. i have 30lb injectors with a t25 air research turbo, fmic, vr6 intake manifold, external bov etc in a 96 golf gti.. im so confused on what to do tuning wise i wanna boost at around 7-12 psi on a stock motor or i can scoop a built motor off a buddy and i would like to boost 15-19psi.. please let me know your thoughts on this and expense wise how much it would cost for a chip or new ecu. thanks so much. im new to the vw scene so there's alot to learn for me.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (gtidesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidesign* »_what would you recommend for a 2.0 tuning software. i have 30lb injectors with a t25 air research turbo, fmic, vr6 intake manifold, external bov etc in a 96 golf gti.. im so confused on what to do tuning wise i wanna boost at around 7-12 psi on a stock motor or i can scoop a built motor off a buddy and i would like to boost 15-19psi.. please let me know your thoughts on this and expense wise how much it would cost for a chip or new ecu. thanks so much. im new to the vw scene so there's alot to learn for me.


C2 software, it uses the stock maf housing, stock fuel pump, and 30lb injectors which you have now. It's $279 you can order here:
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
Cheers,

Clay


----------



## phatmonk (May 22, 2009)

Do you have these for a AVH code 2.slow


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes they do...hardwarewise AEG/AZG/AVG/BEV all the same...


----------



## evansair (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

So...help me out here. Why should I buy the kit from CTM rather than direct or through C2? Easier to work with, better advice prior to purchase, less shipping...
Thanks


----------



## Frey84 (Aug 21, 2009)

works with the 2008 canadian version of the MK4 ? ... 2.0 8v mk4.5 i guess ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (evansair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evansair* »_So...help me out here. Why should I buy the kit from CTM rather than direct or through C2? Easier to work with, better advice prior to purchase, less shipping...
Thanks

because you save money, we ship fast, and have all parts in stock.


----------



## evansair (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

Seems like a good reason to me. I'll be in touch


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (evansair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evansair* »_Seems like a good reason to me. I'll be in touch
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Those are installed prices, right?








lol


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_Those are installed prices, right?








lol

We have a midget elf that we send out to install kits, he's light weight and easy to ship.


----------



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

So stage one does not come with software?


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Did the prices go back up? I could of sworn the Stage 1 was $1999 before.. or I'm losing my mind..


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawk* »_Did the prices go back up? I could of sworn the Stage 1 was $1999 before.. or I'm losing my mind..









losing your mind for sure, haven't change the prices


----------



## evansair (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

Hi Clay,
I apologize if this is a stupid question that has been hashed out before, but I can't find it exactly, so here goes.
Would it be possible/acceptable to run 15 lbs of boost or so with a meth injection setup rather than a front mount intercooler? I ask because the car in question is pretty much a track day only car, and I have had really nice results by putting the front end on a diet by moving the battery to the back, removing the AC, etc. I would rather not put the weight back on or clutter the engine compartment with a FMIC. Further, some of the rallyX events (and WVa roads we run) wreck ravoc on the lower front end.
Before I get slammed by others, I know that the Golf in not the best track day car or rallyX car, but the car is plenty fun and is cheap enough (we bought it new in 99) that if/when it is totaled by my crappy driving, I won't be upset. Just want more power!
Thanks for your help,
Tim
PS - if it matters, the bottom end is stock and the head is fresh with a decent port job and a 276 TT cam (which I could change). I don't mind adding a head spacer. 

_Modified by evansair at 9:43 AM 12-4-2009_


_Modified by evansair at 9:47 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

do you know when you are havin another sail for the mk4s? I would like to perchase a st1 kit with the GT30R turbocharger for my automatic


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (VwBoy2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evansair* »_Hi Clay,
I apologize if this is a stupid question that has been hashed out before, but I can't find it exactly, so here goes.
Would it be possible/acceptable to run 15 lbs of boost or so with a meth injection setup rather than a front mount intercooler? I ask because the car in question is pretty much a track day only car, and I have had really nice results by putting the front end on a diet by moving the battery to the back, removing the AC, etc. I would rather not put the weight back on or clutter the engine compartment with a FMIC. Further, some of the rallyX events (and WVa roads we run) wreck ravoc on the lower front end.
Before I get slammed by others, I know that the Golf in not the best track day car or rallyX car, but the car is plenty fun and is cheap enough (we bought it new in 99) that if/when it is totaled by my crappy driving, I won't be upset. Just want more power!
Thanks for your help,
Tim
PS - if it matters, the bottom end is stock and the head is fresh with a decent port job and a 276 TT cam (which I could change). I don't mind adding a head spacer. 

You could try running the stage 1 with water meth, but we haven't tested it with meth. If you were going to do it I would start the boost low and increase it accordingly.

_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_do you know when you are havin another sail for the mk4s? I would like to perchase a st1 kit with the GT30R turbocharger for my automatic

What kit are you looking at? Shoot me an IM if you're looking at something in particular and I'll see if we can get you a holiday special.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

I am looking at ya kinetic motorsport st1 for the 2.0 MK4s


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

be ready to sell him the manual trans too after he blow the a/t
vwboy you might want to consider upgrading your clutch and or differential


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (VwBoy2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_I am looking at ya kinetic motorsport st1 for the 2.0 MK4s

drop me an IM or email: [email protected]


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Do bahnbrenner make differentials for my car what is the best name brand clutch i should get for my auto tranny?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_Do bahnbrenner make differentials for my car *what is the best name brand clutch i should get for my auto tranny?*


Serious????? SERIOUS????
Bwahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

edit.










_Modified by haenszel at 5:50 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

.............omg


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Jay-Bee dont start son just dont start ight. I just got back ight. I am asking a question about bahnbrenner making a differential for my mk4 auto tranny, and a good name brand clutch kit i should get for my wip ight so please no more


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

autotragics dont have CLUTCHES.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

ight my bad. I have to wait until i get my car paid off then i can drop a 6sp tranny. 1st i will purchase the turbo kit so i can have a fast autotragic until its paid off.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VwBoy2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_ight my bad. I have to wait until i get my car paid off then i can drop a 6sp tranny. 1st i will purchase the turbo kit so i can have a fast autotragic until its paid off.

I got a clutch for your car, stg5 too. Will hold anything an 8v can throw at it. $450 shipped.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_I am asking a question about bahnbrenner making a differential for my mk4 auto tranny,


Dude you were asking a question about a _BahnBrenner transmision_ product in a _CTS Turbo_ advertisement thread... and yes I had to laugh


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

haahahaaah! What's the highest stage for obd1? And y does everyone hate obd1 when it comes to ecu chips?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (no_cash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_haahahaaah! What's the highest stage for obd1? And y does everyone hate obd1 when it comes to ecu chips?









stage 3


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

I know I asked earlier about a turbo kit for CIS but Im looking at going to megasquirt how would I do a stage 2 with that? Would I need new internals? Im at 10.5:1 compression right now would a head spacer be sufice to drop my compression. I have an OBD1 aba block so i know I have the forged internals.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_I know I asked earlier about a turbo kit for CIS but Im looking at going to megasquirt how would I do a stage 2 with that? Would I need new internals? Im at 10.5:1 compression right now would a head spacer be sufice to drop my compression. I have an OBD1 aba block so i know I have the forged internals.









I'm not sure what car you have, but our stage 2 and 3 kits are fine with stock internals.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

Sorry I have an OBD1 ABA block with a solid lifter counterflow 8v head.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_Sorry I have an OBD1 ABA block with a solid lifter counterflow 8v head.

We don't have anything for the counterflows


----------



## Lo5to4pathy7 (Mar 3, 2008)

PMed you clay


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Lo5to4pathy7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lo5to4pathy7* »_PMed you clay

Replied


----------



## qwerty1321 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

Was talking to a friend said before i order the stage 3 i should get new fuel injectors, pistons, flywheel and clutch is this true or does it go just fine on a bone stock 2L 98 GTI


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (qwerty1321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qwerty1321* »_Was talking to a friend said before i order the stage 3 i should get new fuel injectors, pistons, flywheel and clutch is this true or does it go just fine on a bone stock 2L 98 GTI

injectors come with the kit, you dont need pistons because our kit uses a head spacer to drop the compression and thats included. You probably want to get a new clutch eventually.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_Sorry I have an OBD1 ABA block with a solid lifter counterflow 8v head.

Digi intake and fuel rail....the megasquirt...not sure if the turbo will clear the intake manifold...the innercooler kit wont work at all...wou will need to fab up your own..the downpipe will work as will the wastegate stuff..you need more research..also the head spacer will work and get 550 injectors and shoot for 20+psi boost..but this has little to do with the kit at this point


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (serious a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *serious a3* »_ I have a 2.0 8v womdering do I have to do internal work if I change the head spacer and boost up to 20lbs ..... I see ppl always say 15-18 I wanna know if they do internal motor work.....

No they install the head spacer and boost till the fueling runs out...some place just north of 20psi


----------



## LawrenceMK3 (Nov 29, 2009)

? real quick idk if u have answered this yet but u can run 15 - 18 lbs of boost on a stock aba


----------



## waynecarpenter (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (LawrenceMK3)*

i have a 98 2.0l golf. for stage 3 is it a direct bolt up system. after set up everything should be safe right like nothing should blow or fail. what would you recommend upgrading after this.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (waynecarpenter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waynecarpenter* »_i have a 98 2.0l golf. for stage 3 is it a direct bolt up system. after set up everything should be safe right like nothing should blow or fail. what would you recommend upgrading after this.

Yes, it is, the only thing you should get is a clutch aside from the kit


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (serious a3)*

so if i run 20 psi im not going to implant my rods into the pavement on a stock bottom end?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Two . Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Two . Slow* »_so if i run 20 psi im not going to implant my rods into the pavement on a stock bottom end?

We have had a few guys run 20psi on stock blocks, their rods are still in tact


----------



## FNG21222 (Feb 23, 2010)

so pretty much only thing i should upgrade is the clucth when buying the stage 3 kit.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (FNG21222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FNG21222* »_so pretty much only thing i should upgrade is the clucth when buying the stage 3 kit.

True


----------



## FNG21222 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
True









thanks for the reply


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (FNG21222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FNG21222* »_
thanks for the reply

No problem







as long as you have the stage 3 it will include a pump and head spacer and you're good to go.


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_I disagree (AVH)









Wow, 'looks great! What internals are you running?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

stock, w the headspacer in stg3


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
We have had a few guys run 20psi on stock blocks, their rods are still in tact

ok cool, i didnt know if a rebuild would be needed bc my car has 130,xxx on it. and i was going to build the internals and do a lightened fly wheel and what no. also what cam would you recomend?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Two . Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Two . Slow* »_
ok cool, i didnt know if a rebuild would be needed bc my car has 130,xxx on it. and i was going to build the internals and do a lightened fly wheel and what no. also what cam would you recomend?

The kinetic guys used to run a cam in some of the MK3's, I will see if I can track down which one it is.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

im using TT 268/260, schrick valvesprings, retainers, 12lb fly, stg3+ spec clutch, peloquins diff


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

All PM's replied


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## justin_6649 (Aug 19, 2007)

if i get one of your kits from your autobar distributor because hes closest to me will the prices be the same or is there a can/usa dollar difference?

also, do most people decide to switch to synthetic after installing one of these kits? i dont think the 20/50 i run in the summer would be good for the turbo would it?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

justin_6649 said:


> if i get one of your kits from your autobar distributor because hes closest to me will the prices be the same or is there a can/usa dollar difference?
> 
> also, do most people decide to switch to synthetic after installing one of these kits? i dont think the 20/50 i run in the summer would be good for the turbo would it?


We have these kits on sale, if you get them from Autobar your price may be different. Our prices are all in USD, if you order from Autobar your price will be in CDN most likely. As you may know the exchange rate fluctuates daily, we charge the same rates as your credit card company would charge if you were buying something in USD on your CDN credit card. I run Elf Synthetic 5w/40 daily in my turbo car, no issues here.


----------



## mk3woodster (Jul 28, 2010)

If i had the dough i would prolly shoot right for the middle first and go with the stage 2. enough power and more than enough dough to spend. Anyone wanna help out with the greenback problem?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

mk3woodster said:


> If i had the dough i would prolly shoot right for the middle first and go with the stage 2. enough power and more than enough dough to spend. Anyone wanna help out with the greenback problem?


Nothing like a little fundraiser can't fix! :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

has anyone ever tried the kit in cali and seen what smog said? I want one, the problem is getting my car through the smog test.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

silentsee4 said:


> has anyone ever tried the kit in cali and seen what smog said? I want one, the problem is getting my car through the smog test.



The software should not cause any CEL's you should be most worried about a visual inspection


----------



## 2.sloow (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a mark 4 avh I think this will work right? And how much max boost can stg 1 software allow


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

2.sloow said:


> I have a mark 4 avh I think this will work right? And how much max boost can stg 1 software allow


should do, 7psi non intercooled


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i have the stg3 avh dbw, with a custom c2 tune from jeff atwood.

it will run fine. 

intercooler is a good idea though, its not good to make your boosted 2.o hot, especially boosting over summer without one. 

and if you go stg2 its only worth it to just do stg3,theres no sense in building your car then having to take it apart again to put in the headspacer with stg3, which will lower your cr. mine has been running 20psi daily for 2 1/2 years now and not one engine code. its over 260whp stock block


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

p.s you could put these pics on your site


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

COME ON YA PANZIES!! 8vT sooo much fun!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Very impressive! Excellent work, fellas


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> Very impressive! Excellent work, fellas


 we all were impressed! LOL


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> we all were impressed! LOL


 Post some more pics!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

how bout a Vid?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

sniper512 said:


> Stg 3+ @ 20psi is a lot of fun trust me. Low 13s with major traction issue no one sees it coming.


 x2 vettes get a run for their money (up to 120mph) on a track of course...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> how bout a Vid?


 
Looks awesome Quintin, we need to help you track down some locals in MD for installation and dyno vids :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> Looks awesome Quintin, we need to help you track down some locals in MD for installation and dyno vids :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## TDTracy (Mar 2, 2010)

I was wondering if I have the drive by wire if I buy the stage 3 kit would you guys supply the right software or would I have to buy the software separate for $375, because there is no option for this when you go to buy the kit only turbo sizes.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

TDTracy said:


> I was wondering if I have the drive by wire if I buy the stage 3 kit would you guys supply the right software or would I have to buy the software separate for $375, because there is no option for this when you go to buy the kit only turbo sizes.


The proper software is included with stage 3 kit. :grinsanta:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## Strato50 (Mar 9, 2011)

Info on the citygolf / jetta models? 

Besides 'buy a faster car' hehe. 

Mk4.5 and loving it!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Strato50 said:


> Info on the citygolf / jetta models?
> 
> Besides 'buy a faster car' hehe.
> 
> Mk4.5 and loving it!


I don't think anyone has software for those  you'd have to email us your ECU code and details to determine if a kit will fit the city golfs


----------



## Strato50 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah, so I thought, thank you.

Back I go into the nightmare that is trying to find part codes /engine codes for the City Golf.

Unless someone knows better than I, how can i make this easier? :banghead:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Strato50 said:


> Ah, so I thought, thank you.
> 
> Back I go into the nightmare that is trying to find part codes /engine codes for the City Golf.
> 
> Unless someone knows better than I, how can i make this easier? :banghead:


Engine codes is on the head and ECU code is on the ECU


----------



## Strato50 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info, did some digging and all the City models run a 2.0L 8v BEV engine. Apparantly compatible with c2 software & the mkIV turbo kits :laugh:

Still waiting for a good day to dig open my ECU/ECM and figure out what code is in there, will keep posted.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Strato50 said:


> Thanks for the info, did some digging and all the City models run a 2.0L 8v BEV engine. Apparantly compatible with c2 software & the mkIV turbo kits :laugh:
> 
> Still waiting for a good day to dig open my ECU/ECM and figure out what code is in there, will keep posted.



:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Strato50 (Mar 9, 2011)

Had the cowling apart to the ECU.. hesitated... so... will unplugging the ECU create any issues?

I read in a manual that it might require a dealership reprogram.. *shudders*

If not I'll have the code asap, hehe :laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Strato50 said:


> Had the cowling apart to the ECU.. hesitated... so... will unplugging the ECU create any issues?
> 
> I read in a manual that it might require a dealership reprogram.. *shudders*
> 
> If not I'll have the code asap, hehe :laugh:


It shouldn't. You shouldn't have to unplug the ecu to get the number off it.


----------



## Bora824 (Dec 27, 2010)

*BBW engine*

I have the infamous BBW engine :/ can that still be turbo charged with one of these kits?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bora824 said:


> I have the infamous BBW engine :/ can that still be turbo charged with one of these kits?


 No idea, what's a BBW engine? This kit is designed to with with AEG engine.


----------



## Bora824 (Dec 27, 2010)

its a 2.0 8v like all the others the only difference is it was designed for certain states emission regulations so the put VVT on it, a self adjusting cam gear and a different camshaft to work with it, plus a sensor, everything else on the engine is the same, x-flow head..etc, oh it also supposedly has 3 O2 sensors


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bora824 said:


> its a 2.0 8v like all the others the only difference is it was designed for certain states emission regulations so the put VVT on it, a self adjusting cam gear and a different camshaft to work with it, plus a sensor, everything else on the engine is the same, x-flow head..etc, oh it also supposedly has 3 O2 sensors


 
You may want to ask C2 if they have software for those beasts, then it could be possible


----------



## Bora824 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmmm I'll have to check that out...it would be nice


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

A short clip of our fab shop and R&D bay. A glimpse of the men behind turbo kit development and fabrication. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

give us a holler for go fast parts.


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

If I run the stage three kit with the GT3076 and with a built 2.0 (forged rods and pistons 9.5:1 CR) with a SRI and water meth. What kind of HP would you think I would be making @ 12-15 PSI??


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Dmoneythegreat said:


> If I run the stage three kit with the GT3076 and with a built 2.0 (forged rods and pistons 9.5:1 CR) with a SRI and water meth. What kind of HP would you think I would be making @ 12-15 PSI??


240-280whp!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com - check out our new blog developments


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

hey clay any info on what the mk3 stage 3 dv can handle boost wise, and also the spring rate in the waste gate that comes with the kit. thanks buddy :thumbup:

ctsturbo FTW


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

95jetta17 said:


> hey clay any info on what the mk3 stage 3 dv can handle boost wise, and also the spring rate in the waste gate that comes with the kit. thanks buddy :thumbup:
> 
> ctsturbo FTW


The wastegates have a variety of spring options that are included in the wg box. Most of the time there is a 8-10psi spring installed in the wg when we ship out. We have consistently ran those DV's to 18-20psi, we even use them in our R32T kits. :beer:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> The wastegates have a variety of spring options that are included in the wg box. Most of the time there is a 8-10psi spring installed in the wg when we ship out. We have consistently ran those DV's to 18-20psi, we even use them in our R32T kits. :beer:


im running about 20 psi and my wastegate chatters alittle maybe it could use a higher spring. but it never came with them. thanks for the info


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

95jetta17 said:


> im running about 20 psi and my wastegate chatters alittle maybe it could use a higher spring. but it never came with them. thanks for the info


Sounds like a good plan :thumbup:


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

Can this fit the 2 litre in the 2011 Jetta S?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

This I don't know, but there may be some minor differences between the engines that may not let it work...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com 

Our FSI BT Kit in action.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## 16v Drakes (May 26, 2008)

*2.0 ABA turbo manifold*

Anyone making a ram horn turbo exhaust manifold for 2.0 aba


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## jpaquino23 (Nov 9, 2009)

How is the mileage on 2.0L AEG's with the stage 3 kit on it? Will I still be able to get above 24mpg?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

jpaquino23 said:


> How is the mileage on 2.0L AEG's with the stage 3 kit on it? Will I still be able to get above 24mpg?


 depends how u drive....and where u drive


----------



## jpaquino23 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well here's the thing. My friend and I both have AEG motors, and we just installed the stg 3 kit on his 2.0l. It boosts and everything, but his mpg went from 29 down to 10-15 mpg. Is that normal? Well, if it's only something wrong with his car, it doesn't worry me too much and I might consider getting the same kit also.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

It will depend on how you drive the car, but the kit uses much larger injectors than stock. So yes, it is normal for the fuel mileage to go down. I would imagine that your friend is pretty excited to have so much extra power in his car, so he's probably driving around with a heavier than normal right foot. If you can drive around lightly, you should see your MPG go back up.:thumbup:


----------



## jpaquino23 (Nov 9, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> It will depend on how you drive the car, but the kit uses much larger injectors than stock. So yes, it is normal for the fuel mileage to go down. I would imagine that your friend is pretty excited to have so much extra power in his car, so he's probably driving around with a heavier than normal right foot. If you can drive around lightly, you should see your MPG go back up.:thumbup:


Lol yes i was serious unfortunately. Thanks for the info though, much appreciated.:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

haha. No problem, man. We're just teasin ya.

Your MPG should stay around the same when you aren't boosting all the time. Your MFA will not read accurately because the injectors are bigger than stock, so you will have to calculate your fuel mileage manually. 

Full Tank / Distance driven =


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

i just bought the stage 3 from (BBM :banghead::banghead::banghead: ) and its already installed and everything, im waiting for the ecu to get back but my question is, do you guys dyno tune? im located in Washington.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Holler at Blitzkrieg Autowerks. 604.253.6586. Bob and Cheyne can dyno tune.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> Holler at Blitzkrieg Autowerks. 604.253.6586. Bob and Cheyne can dyno tune.


alright cool. i give them a call once my damn ECU gets back from C2.
are they located in WA or BC?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

They are in BC.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> They are in BC.


cool thanks :thumbup:
antoher quick question that you might be able to answer, ive seen that alot of people that boost 2.0's go with an inline fuel pump(walbro), whats the reason for this? is the stock fuel pump not enough? does it max out at a certain psi? i'm planning on running 20psi or around there.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

The last thing you want to do while you're boosting is lean out because your stock pump can't keep up. with 20psi, it would be a good idea to have an inline pump on your car.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> The last thing you want to do while you're boosting is lean out because your stock pump can't keep up. with 20psi, it would be a good idea to have an inline pump on your car.


okay, thanks. before i boost that high i have to get a new clutch/flywheel and get that inline pump.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:

we sell those too!


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> we sell those too!


will be ordering one on friday most likely. hopefully C2 and Kinetic pull their **** together and send me the ECU and turbo so i can get my car running. its been two weeks already since its been down :banghead:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## hubcap1234 (Mar 22, 2010)

so i have a 96 gti 2.0 8v. mostly stock engine, only upgrades are a short ram intake, high flow cat and exhaust. 

can i purchase the stage 1, 2 or 3 and bolt it right on without changing anything else on the engine?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

hubcap1234 said:


> so i have a 96 gti 2.0 8v. mostly stock engine, only upgrades are a short ram intake, high flow cat and exhaust.
> 
> can i purchase the stage 1, 2 or 3 and bolt it right on without changing anything else on the engine?


You can bolt on stage 2 with no internal upgrades, if you want stage 3 you'll need to get a head spacer installed, that's included in the kit price though.

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## chrisdub (May 26, 2011)

So if i installed stage 2 on my 2003 8v. there would be no worries about engine internals? and what about the ecu? would i need it tuned?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

chrisdub said:


> So if i installed stage 2 on my 2003 8v. there would be no worries about engine internals? and what about the ecu? would i need it tuned?


Our kit comes with software, and it will be fine with stock internals 100% guaranteed.


----------



## v-dubGLI (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a 98 gti 2.0 8v- I'm intereted in your stage 3 kit. Does this kit upgrade the fuel pressure regulator? If not is it needed? Do this kit include new head bolt studs for when installing the head spacer? Also I live in washington, is there any shipping issues involved in getting these idems over the border?


----------



## v-dubGLI (Jan 15, 2008)

Also whats the difference between the Precision T3/T4E and the Garrett T3/T4E?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Turbo POWER


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

v-dubGLI said:


> I have a 98 gti 2.0 8v- I'm intereted in your stage 3 kit. Does this kit upgrade the fuel pressure regulator? If not is it needed? Do this kit include new head bolt studs for when installing the head spacer? Also I live in washington, is there any shipping issues involved in getting these idems over the border?


We ship worldwide!

It's been a while since you posted but did someone answer you?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## chrisdub (May 26, 2011)

how would the stage 1/ stage 2 work with a cam? any effect on the software supplied? or any improvement of power?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Wich cam are you running? Software can be had for a cammed car. With the rigths cam you should see a nice improvement in the upper range.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> boost for my 2.0l : www.ctsturbo.com
> ....


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## spakovw (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a 04 Jetta 2.0 and its all stock, how can I start getting ready my car for a future turbo.

I want some hp but I want to do it little by little so whenever I get to the turbo I would not to mess with nothing else than looks.

I saw some stuff at kinetic web site but I don’t want to buy stuff that I’m not going to need for the turbo and what’s the max whp that a 2.0 mk4 can get?


----------



## spakovw (Sep 8, 2010)

spakovw said:


> I have a 04 Jetta 2.0 and its all stock, how can I start getting ready my car for a future turbo.
> 
> I want some hp but I want to do it little by little so whenever I get to the turbo I would not to mess with nothing else than looks.
> 
> I saw some stuff at kinetic web site but I don’t want to buy stuff that I’m not going to need for the turbo and what’s the max whp that a 2.0 mk4 can get?


 I saw the intake manifold on kinetic web site and if I get that it will work with the turbo? It will work with the BEV engine? 

Can you please someone answered my questions....:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## esvw (Apr 1, 2011)

Can I just go straight to stage 3? Without going thru 1 and 2


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

esvw said:


> Can I just go straight to stage 3? Without going thru 1 and 2


 You can go straight to stage 3 without going to 1 or 2. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Volkswagens everywhere!










Checkout our Blog and Facebook for more cool photos!

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

I wonder if the Kenetics kit will work on a 2.0L with a 20v head with the 1.8T unitronic BT software


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> I wonder if the Kenetics kit will work on a 2.0L with a 20v head with the 1.8T unitronic BT software


Yup, it will work if you have the a 1.8T with a stroker to 2.0T


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet deal!!!!!


----------



## ABATurbo (Feb 11, 2010)

What is the FMIC fitment like? Any cutting required?

Does the downpipe use a flange that will bolt to the stock flange? 

Do you guys have software that will work with this turbo kit and a TT268/260 FI cam?

What size thread does the oil drain line use?

Does the downpipe have an O2 bung? Is it possible for you guys to add a second O2 bung for a wideband sensor?


----------



## roknroko16v (Jan 17, 2006)

Pm sent to you cts turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i'll be living in Italy later this year, so i'll keep an eye out while i build my monster... 

anyway to get in touch with the owner? 

Also when do you think the turbo manifolds will be back available for the 8v?


----------



## CROWN (Jun 14, 2007)

when will the 8v turbo manifolds be back? and will it fit in mk2 gti with aba with no problems?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

CROWN said:


> when will the 8v turbo manifolds be back? and will it fit in mk2 gti with aba with no problems?


 that all depends on the size of the turbo and only the size of the turbo.


----------



## CROWN (Jun 14, 2007)

5862 most likely.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

should be good to go on that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Why do you update this forum with things that dont apply to the engine it represents?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Why do you update this forum with things that dont apply to the engine it represents?


Because some people have multiple cars ie: one customer may have a ABAT and a MK5 GTI. We like to keep people informed about products that we produce in our shop. If you don't like it then there's no need to click the thread Quintin. If _you yourself_ were paying the amount of advertising that we do you may do the same thing. 


Clay


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> Because some people have multiple cars ie: one customer may have a ABAT and a MK5 GTI. We like to keep people informed about products that we produce in our shop. If you don't like it then there's no need to click the thread Quintin. If _you yourself_ were paying the amount of advertising that we do you may do the same thing.
> 
> 
> Clay


i love it when you talk dirty to me :heart:


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)

This kits 400 cheaper from bfi. Just saying

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

coolalex said:


> This kits 400 cheaper from bfi. Just saying
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


That's because they haven't updated their price, when someone orders it from BFI they'll get a sad surprise :thumbup:


----------



## 2L TURBO (May 10, 2013)

CROWN said:


> when will the 8v turbo manifolds be back? and will it fit in mk2 gti with aba with no problems?


I really need one of these, but every site that says they sell them do not have any and haven't had any for over a year now! :screwy: I'm still hunting :banghead:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats to Jeff Clark / [email protected] for running an 11.46 @ 123.61 this past weekend in his CTS Equipped MK5 R32 Stage 4 before getting booted from the track. JC’s MK5 R32 was running a mere 18psi on pump gas… Thanks go out to Jeff Atwood @ United Motorsport and Forcefed Engineering for the additional support and work that went into this buildup. Thanks to JC for working with us on developing the CTS MK5 R32 Stage 2, 3, and 4 kits!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here’s a couple shots of Larrys open wheel racer, Larry has shoe horned a AEB 1.8T motor into this beast and installed a a few choice CTS components… No videos yet, but this thing looks pretty badass… Nice work Larry!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

The floor has been busy lately, lots of parts make up each kit ordered by our customers. Turbos, stainless piping, gaskets, rods, silicon, intake manifolds, air filters. Once the build order comes in, our guys go to work assembling each kit down to the last nut and bolt. Visit us on our website or check with your local CTS Turbo dealer to find what kit works best for you.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't get why turbokit said aren't made for the 2.0L anymore


----------

